# Honda Generator Scam



## MrWhoopee (Oct 29, 2020)

I'm seeing similar ads all over the country. I don't know what the scam is, but this is an expensive generator, selling for 4-8 times the listed price.


----------



## CuriousRambler (Oct 29, 2020)

I'll second this. The smaller EU2200's pop up a LOT in scams. They occasionally come up locally for $750NIB, which is a _screaming_ deal, but I have two friends who have picked them up at that price and they're fully functional. I've been holding out to catch the same local deal. Broke down and bought one off eBay for that price and got scammed. Paypal and eBay wouldn't refund the purchase, even though the seller's account absolutely FLOODED with negative feedback stating "generator scam" right after I got scammed (up to then, all positive feedback). Took me a couple of months to get refunded by a sympathetic paypal employee, who admitted it wasn't in line with Paypal's refund policy, because the seller knew the system and shipped "something" to my city. FedEx confirmed it wasn't addressed to me, or my house, but couldn't give me any other info since it wasn't addressed to me. All eBay's tracking sees is "Delivered to <correct city>." which ebay/paypal count as "proof" you received the item. Lots of folks in feedback saying they received Hallmark cards thanking them for their money. Paypal and ebay *both* banned the seller, but still refused to refund my money. It was daily phone calls until I got the one decent human at paypal to break with the script and send my money back.

If it sounds too good to be true, it probably is. I've since passed on a couple local $750 listings on the same generator because it just doesn't feel right.


----------

